# The real story on Cherry trees?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So I know the basics "stay away from all pitted fruit trees= poisonous" 

But I've also heard that they are only poisonous when the leaves are wilted. 

Looking for more info - particularly about wild cherry (no fruit).


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I am interested as well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard the same... wilted leaves will cause toxic death, fresh leaves in moderation don't seem to have the same effect.
Choke Cherry tree's are abundant here, and I know my mom has a couple in her pasture with her 2 goats, they stripped the bark from them, ate the leafy branches too with no ill affects


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

it depends on the poison levels stored in the trees apparently. I have heard Jill "Goathiker" explain it before. I will let her explain it again because I might get something wrong but the level can vary, so even though a goat may eat them one time and be fine, even wilted leaves, another time could cause death or serious illness. I *think* I remember her saying that anytime the trees are stressed they tend to have more concentration like when there has been a drought. But again, wait for Jill to explain it because I am just stating back what I remember and I may be remembering it wrong.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ive always heard that when they are wilted. My goats stripped the wild cherry trees here first thing. All are gone but just a few.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We have HUGE trees that mom says are cherry. But I don't want to loose them as we won't have any shade. I can keep the goats away when they drop leaves and put wire around them to keep them from eating the bark. But wasn't sure if all that was necessary. Of course we would keep them limbed so they can't reach the leaves (short mini goats )

Right now they are around them and don't even try to eat the bark but I know once all the green stuff is gone they will start on them if available. 

As of right now there is no plans make their pen to include the cherry trees but they would be in the one pasture.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine have access to a wild cherry in their pen. They have eaten green leaves and bark before with no ill affects. I really think it depends, which isn't a great answer. I guess to be totally safe you would keep them from it, but I didn't know it was a problem til well after they'd been eating this one, so I have chosen to leave it for now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish Jill would find this thread and give us the lowdown on them.
I have one tree , not sure what type of cherry it is , gotta ask my husband tomorrow. But the goats have gotten to it on occasion and have eaten some of those flowery pink petals and thank goodness no ill effects. ( yet ) . They get a mouthful maybe but by then I'm ontop of them and shoo them away. I will post what type of tree tomorrow , unless someone knows from my description of the pink flowery petals.
I always thought that it was the leaves when wilting in the fall that are poisonous too. I would love to know what Jill says about this.
Thats pretty scary to think that this time my goats had no ill effects but next time it could kill them or the sheep. The sheep BTW haven't had any issues with it either.


----------



## Dodgerdoob (Feb 11, 2014)

Wilted cherry leaves ( think summer thunder storm blows a limb down) give off prussic acid. When something consumes them, the acid converts in their stomach and kills them. There is a very small window of danger but it is wise to check pastures after storms. Green leaves are generally fine, but it is believed that there is a link between cherry leaves, the eastern tent caterpillar and abortions in mares.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to know , thanks Dodgerdoob


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Black Cherry is a common, weedy, early-successional tree. The leaves release the distinctive cherry-like aroma of cyanide when crushed. Healthy leaves contain prunasin, which is converted to hydrogen cyanide (HCN) when the leaves are crushed. This highly toxic substance acts as a defense mechanism against herbivores.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, this pertains to ALL species of Prunis which includes all cherries, plums, and red maples. Red maples are not the ones with red leaves either. They are all species of Sugar maple, Silver maple, and hybrids of. 

We don't know for sure what mechanism turns the leaves poisonous. The wilted leaves of a broken branch, yes. Also young quick growing trees, sick trees, drought plagued trees, insect infested trees. Stress turns them poisonous. 
The sad thing is that they can be eaten with impunity safely for a long time and then the goat stresses the tree by eating too much. When the leaves turn poisonous 1/4 lb. can kill a full grown cow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What about weeping cherry trees? It doesn't get any fruit on it so not sure if it's considered an actual cherry tree or not...


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Since we're on trees, does anyone know if an Australian Box Brush tree is ok for goats? We have Australian Willows which the goats devour. I have looked and looked and can't find anything about them being toxic but I thought I would check here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Queensland boxbrush is fine. It is a non-toxic evergreen tree.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

but, what about stone fruit, with the stone removed (so pitted cherries, peaches, nectarines)? can goats eat those?


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks goathiker! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> but, what about stone fruit, with the stone removed (so pitted cherries, peaches, nectarines)? can goats eat those?


Absolutely. these are all fine in moderation.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

*Oh my heck!!!*

*OH MY HECK!!!*

My whole herd (four 5 year olds, two three year olds & two 60-80 day old kids) have been browsing on these the last few days when we have been walking in a new pasture. They browsed for at least 10-15 minutes on them but they are all green with flowers just a you showed. They ate a few dried leaves last fall too. I was unsure what they were until yesterday when I asked a neighbor...they loved them! I will not let them eat them again & be sure to wipe them out the best I can ASAP as well as watching my goats. I thought they would know better o things like this naturally. Aaaaargh!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope all is well with your goats TOU :hug: Please keep us posted on how they are doing !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine have eaten it too with absolutely no ill effects. Not going to let them (trees have since been limbed so they cant reach) but TOU if they are showing no signs of illness they are fine. AND like has been stated most of the time the issues with cherry is only when its wilted. BUT since you dont know if the tree is under stress its best not to allow the goats to eat the fresh leaves either to be on the safe side.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Hope all is well with your goats TOU :hug: Please keep us posted on how they are doing !


Yeah it has me a little concerned as we had a walk up there early this morning before work again. They browsed for 10-15 & I didn't think anything bout it until I just randomly hit his thread at lunch. I will be checking in on them in about 2 hours after work. Hopefully all is well.

So what do I do at this point otherwise?

There are also old apricot trees left over from an old orchard that they seem to love to browse the green leafy branches from. Are these a problem too for them to eat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We mess up their natural taste for things. Cyanide is sweet. We teach the goats that sweet is okay with feeds that include molasses. There are also a couple plants that contain Nicotine and become addictive to the animals that eat them.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wilting leaves and apricot pits are toxic, they are also of the Prunis species.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing i guess till you see ill effects. Then maybe some charcoal .
Not sure. Hopefully someone will chime in here and give you some suggestions. Giving them all probiotics for a few days won't hurt any. 
Go to the beginning of this thread , you might find some suggestions there.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> mine have eaten it too with absolutely no ill effects. Not going to let them (trees have since been limbed so they cant reach) but TOU if they are showing no signs of illness they are fine. AND like has been stated most of the time the issues with cherry is only when its wilted. BUT since you dont know if the tree is under stress its best not to allow the goats to eat the fresh leaves either to be on the safe side.


Thx Stacey. Before I will let them browse that area again, I am going to prune them ALL to the ground this weekend & then poison the stocks so they won't come back. I knew about rhododendron etc, but I just thought that goats were more naturally oriented in not really eating much of things that were bad for them like this. I am going to have to read up a bit more for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jill , can TOU give anything to his herd to help ward off any ill effects before he actually sees any ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If they are fine now, they are fine. It's a quick poison. 

The toxifying action of HCN is almost immediate; that is, as soon as it is liberated from the glucosides. The specific action of HCN on animals is that it combines with hemoglobin to form cyanoglobin, which does not carry oxygen. Thus animal tissues are deprived of necessary oxygen. The cyanide-poisoned animal shows an increased rate of respiration, increased pulse rate, gasping, muscular twitching or nervousness, trembling, foam from the mouth, blue colorationi of the lining of the mouth, and spasms or convulsions; death occurs from respiratory paralysis. The clinical signs are seldom seen because most HCN-poisoned animals die within a matter of minutes once the toxic agent gets into the blood stream, usually within 15 to 20 minutes after animals consume the forage.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank goodness ! Thanks  
Oye , is that ever scary


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Goathiker & All, 

I really appreciate your input. All is well, thank goodness!!!

Looks like we dodged several bullets on this as I looked at several other bushes/trees in these new pastures & they have been eating the heck out of these the last two weeks. I am not going to take any chance and are removing them all this weekend.

Thx again!

TOU


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay, I am probably now just being paranoid, but in light of the RED Maples I wanted to ask if RED River Birch okay?

Thx so much in advance,

TOU


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Since there are zero replies on this so far & I light of the fact that I have searched & searched all over the Net and found no mention of Red River Birch being toxic or any other birch for that matter...I guess I will let them eat the pruned branches from these trees.

Thx,

TOU


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have no idea on the birch.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Birch is fine. These are the trees we can make a lightly fermented beer type drink out of. There shouldn't be any problem there. 
Sorry I didn't get back to you quickly. I was gone yesterday.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Black Cherry is a common, weedy, early-successional tree. The leaves release the distinctive cherry-like aroma of cyanide when crushed. Healthy leaves contain prunasin, which is converted to hydrogen cyanide (HCN) when the leaves are crushed. This highly toxic substance acts as a defense mechanism against herbivores.


My boys have been eatting this on their walks daily and have never had a issue.. 
Still not letting them eat it anymore now. :doh:


----------

